# Finally a project boat for me.



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

Does any one here know what manufacturer made this? I won't know until the title is mailed. I am planning on replacing the stringers and reflooring. New paint. Trailer work. Casting decks. Tiller and a center grab bar. 





































By all means, suggestions, threads that can point me in the right directions.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Not sure who made it but it sure does have potential. Im looking for a cheap project hull to match the 40hp Zuke I have sitting in my garage.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks like one from Cahulawassee River Boats in North Georgia. ;D ;D


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

> Looks like one from Cahulawassee River Boats in North Georgia.   ;D ;D


After looking up the reference, I am guessing that you are talking about Deliverance? LOL, my dad just looks like a Hillbilly...


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

> Not sure who made it but it sure does have potential. Im looking for a cheap project hull to match the 40hp Zuke I have sitting in my garage.


According to the Coast Guard plate, this one is rated for 40hp. I am thinking 40 tiller with a center grab bar and Cooler style coffin box.


----------



## GoldSpoon (Jun 14, 2012)

How much did you pay for it, I think I'm looking for a project too.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jun 27, 2012)

Looks like a kennedy kraft or randall kraft or...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> DuckNut wrote on Yesterday at 10:51pm:
> 
> Looks like one from Cahulawassee River Boats in North Georgia.
> 
> After looking up the reference, I am guessing that you are talking about Deliverance? LOL, my dad just looks like a Hillbilly...


Making sure you were awake! That guy really does have potential. Got a nice entry and the deadrise will help keep it skinny.


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

I got it for $400. Seemed reasonable as the trailer should not take much to get together. 

The floor is solid, BUT I believe that the wood core on the stringers are rotten along the edges of the plywood that the deck was rebuilt with. The boat doesn't seem heavy for it's size, so I am not sure what level of being water logged the stringers are. I am thinking of gutting it and redoing the entire inside before I flip it and start sanding off all of the rolled on house paint to see what repairs need to be done underneath. I am thinking of putting in some real effort on the outside.


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

> Looks like a kennedy kraft or randall kraft or...


Yeah, there seems to be dozens along this line that were built by the thousands.


----------



## shanerain55 (Aug 10, 2010)

Could be an Ash Craft hull???


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

I haven't found out yet, but after looking at as many pics on Google as I could find of AshCraft Boats, you may be right. If not, they built one pretty close.


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

Here it is after a few minutes with the water hose. The rotted back bench is now out. I haven't decided yet on the plan.


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

The floatation foam is all in the sides and under the deck is open with the deck resting on open stringers. I am thinking of cutting out the deck, removing the old stringers and replacing them, and then going back with a new composite deck. It has no lights or chases for wiring. I am toying with the idea of making a gunnel type of cap to create a space to hide all of the chases.


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

I second that motion !! Nice lines on this skiff .


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

> The floatation foam is all in the sides and under the deck is open with the deck resting on open stringers. I am thinking of cutting out the deck, removing the old stringers and replacing them, and then going back with a new composite deck. It has no lights or chases for wiring. I am toying with the idea of making a gunnel type of cap to create a space to hide all of the chases.


sounds good! can't wait to watch this build


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

There is one that I am I not sure about. Is the deck supposed to be attached to the stringers, or is it supposed to float across the top of them? If attached, how?


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok, cut out the front bench today.









Got into cutting out the flooring. Stringers are GONE. LOL I knew this already. Know, I am thinking that I am going to need to cut out the foam on the sides. It is all dry and glassed in, BUT it was built over the deck that is now rotted out. If, I cut it out it gives me a place to build in rod holders. My question is if, I build pvc chases for wiring and such and pour in foam in the floor will this give me enough floatation? What do ya'll think?


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

No new progress yet. It seems that cutting the floor out has caused a month of solid rain every day.


----------



## Tstich (Sep 19, 2016)

Did you ever figure out the make and year of this boat? I have one that looks nearly identical


----------

